# NOTICE.  PLEASE READ THIS



## Big Mike

Please note that this it the Professional *Gallery*...and as a _gallery_, it is for posting photos.  Specifically, it's meant for working professionals to share photos that were done for their clients.

If you have comments, questions or ramblings _about_ professional wedding and/or portrait photography...please put them in the *SHOP TALK* section of 'The Business District'.

Thank you


----------

